# Do u ever just turn up at port and buy your ferry ticket?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Living in Ireland, I have no experience of buying ferry tickets at UK ports

Is it generally cheaper to buy in advance?

Or are there deals to be had at the port itself?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Invariably cheaper booked on-line and as far in advance as possible.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep, the ferry comanies will take you for all they can if you just turn up - just like airlines & railways :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do not just turn up and buy a crossing, you are then a captive audience and you will pay full price.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Philbre

I've never bought a ticket at the port so can't comment - other than to hazard a guess that it will be considerably more expensive.

I usually look out for the pre-season bargains, but it's too late for them now.

The early-season bargains usually follow, and are often nearly as good. Then along come the mid-season offers . . . . get the picture!! 

I would suggest you do a bit of internet research and compare prices. The day of sailing can make a big difference, and the time of day often makes even more.

If you are a member of the Caravan Club they are still doing an offer (*I think*) in partnership with Norfolkline whereby you can get a return ticket for £54 if you sail from Dover on a Sunday and return from Dunkirk on a Friday - not necessarily the following Friday!

This is for a motorhome up to 8 metres and is valid for ant time of the day.

Notice I did say "I think it is still on offer". You will have to check, but other members will point you to alternative deals I expect.

Hope this helps

Dave

P.S. I wouldn't advise Sea France. They are in deep merde and may not even be trading much longer. They also strike at the drop of a chapeau, and it always seems like they target British tourists at peak holiday times.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*only trouble is...*



Zebedee said:


> Hi Philbre
> 
> I've never bought a ticket at the port so can't comment - other than to hazard a guess that it will be considerably more expensive.
> 
> ...


I wont know till late May when I actually leave in June

Nor do I precisely know my return date

So I need the option of no penalty change of dates etc

I also suspect my late booking will not help me to bag a deal!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*bookings at ferry port*

We got really stung £140 when we just 'turned up' for one way.
next Sunday we leave for Dunkirk two weeks return for £48 goods times weekend crossings.
Research and book ahead the clubs can help and get a discount.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

As already mentioned but I'll add my tuppence worth...Always prebook online.
I've just returned from a six day trip to France cost me £56:00 return online,Gawd know's what it would have cost if we'd just turned up.



> Nor do I precisely know my return date


Do you travel with Internet connection ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I know that SeaFrance isn't flavour of the month but they offer three types of ticket.

The cheapest is the inflexible - does what is sais on the tin. Fixed, unalterable crossings.

The next one up is the one we usually do - semi-flex.

To change a booking date time costs a tenner a leg. Obviously must be altered before the relevant passage.

We have altered crossings and have not begrudged the tenner.

If the new crossing is on a more expensive day/time they can charge the difference - they never have with us though.

The fully flex is more expensive, again does what it sais on the tin.

I don't know what the other operators do.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> The fully flex is more expensive, again does what it sais on the tin.


From one pedant to another - what's with this "_sais_" then Pippin? :wink: 8O 8O

Love - 15 . . . . . Pippin to serve!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last year returning from France. turned up at Sea France ticket office and paid £32 one way to Dover 2:30 afternoon on a sunday in June.

Dave p


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

When SeaFrance on strike 2 years ago we turned up at Calais and went to the P&O ticket office. They wanted 200Euros! Went to the SeaFrance office and they gave us a voucher to travel free on P&O!

As an aside, I see trains, ferries etc seem to be exploiting the current volcano problems charging extortionate fares.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

FoweyBoy said:


> As an aside, I see trains, ferries etc seem to be exploiting the current volcano problems charging extortionate fares.


I looked on Eurotunnel the other day and every crossing at whatever time of day was £102 one way.

A few weeks of that and their huge debt burden should be paid off.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

*NO*You get a rip off price. *Book ONLINE*


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We were going to France 2 years ago and arrived at Dover in the afternoon. 
We had no sailing booked, I went in to book, first deck on right hand side, I think Sea France said £68 single, one on left which I think P&O said over £100. The one at the end was going to Dunkerque so no good to us. 
We went with Sea France and came home Cherbourg/Rosslare.
Didn't work out any cheaper for us but we had to go to England.

We are going to Germany on May 18th. We still have not booked Dover/Calais
Rosslare/Cherbourg is out as 70% of a hike on last year.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

I always book in advance for the lowest fares. Cheapest P&O Dover - Calais, one way is £31.25 for upto a 9.00 metre van, and at sensible o'clock. This is £62.50 return, or £59 if booked via the CCC.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Phil,
You could always take your laptop and dongly thingy. Book online as you know your return date.
You will be able to compare all the competition.
The other alternative is to take all their phone numbers with you.

Dave p


----------



## Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

I generally find a internet connection say a couple of days before depature (either going or coming home) and book online. I find this works quite well.

Snow


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Just booked the Euro tunnel for £81 = €92 single
May 20th at 14.50pm.

I know some will say that expensive but to us Irish its good.
I'm happy and so is Neil.

Germany/Switzerland here we come for 2 months.


----------

